# Wolf Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

After several attempts, I have carved what I think is a reasonable facsimile of a little wolf. Its out of the same piece of cherry I made the bear and the owl from. ( I'm getting a lot of mileage out of this chunk).

I had the plain red oak walking stick already finished, so I attached the last of my 1 3/16" ferrules I ordered from Treeline to the top.

After the epoxy sets up on the ferrule I will attach the little wolf and finish the stick.

Hopefully I can finish in the next day or two and post the finished pics.

I've got a nice red maple stick rough sanded and in the works. Not sure where to go with it yet, topper or carving on the stick.

Mark


----------



## Fordj (Jan 8, 2014)

That is looking really good. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The Wolf stick is finished.

This stick is a bit shorter than my bear and owl sticks @ 53". The shaft of the stick is oiled with several coats of BLO and rubbed down with 0000 steel wool. Then two coats of satin spar poly applied. Even with satin poly I thought it had too much sheen so I rubbed some of the sheen off the poly with steel wool as well. The stick has a woodland camo paracord wrist strap with wooden beads I get @ Hobby Lobby. I always add the beads to the wrist straps I think it dresses them up bit.

I've been walking around the neighborhood with my owl stick, but I think this ones going to be my new favorite!


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I like it! Nice work!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Rad


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice, the brass really sets it off.


----------

